# Bentley GTC - Interior detail with Leather repair and re colouring.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details Vs Bentley GTC.(Including leather re colouring) *
This Detail is not the standard details that come across our doors. But Steve B was asked by one of his clients if he could arrange his car to get a full interior detail. Including head lining cleaned and leather re coloured. The owner has just had some additional panels painted and stone chips repaired in a local bodyshop. He was concerned that the interior was not as clean as he would have liked. On inspection we agreed to remove all over spray, clean down the hood and re protect the externals area and steam clean the internal areas or the hood. He also mentioned that he had been recommended a leather re colouring kit and he would like key areas looked at. Either because of scruffs scratches or dye transfer. So for members that like paint correction write up. Sorry it isn't going to happen in the write up anyway. Paint work was only cleansed and left to out gas for a few more week.
The Bentley as it arrived.






















































So we cracked on with the standard wash process. Starting with wheels and arches. G101 applied to the tyres and arches. Left to dwell a few minutes before agitating with various brushes.


















Wheels where given a light misting of Smartwheels, before again working and agitating with various brushes. Then rinsed off. Ant tar spots where treated and removed with Tar x and Iron X used to complete the decontamination of the wheels.




































Once all 4 wheels where cleaned we turned our attention to the body work. Carrying out 2 separate Snow foams and rinses. 


















All grills and badges were cleaned with apc and a detailing bush while the second sf dwelt.



























Before moving on to the standard 2 BM.
 The roof was later treated with weak APC and worked over with a gentle brush to loosen any dirt trapped. At this point we moved the car into the unit. We started to remove all dirt and grime still present on the soft top with the wet vac.


















Which left me to start the process of assessing the interior. Prior to steam cleaning of the internal hood, and before removing some seating. As this would aid re colouring and repairing the light damage to the leather.
Some of the stains present due to discolouration on the soft top. 








































































We were also asked if we could look at and clean the seat belts.



























While Steven B continued with the exterior hood and after I had take the photographs the steamer was up to temperature and ready for use. Check the steam output was at 75% And temperature was at 145C. I made a start on the internal hood. Some action shots of the process.


















Seat belts getting some attention also.









Once I was happy with the look of the head lining and the seat belts. I left them to dry off and started to clean the leather down with the specialised cleaning solution. As previously mention the owner of the Bentley had supplied this kit himself and sent away the leather swatch to get the colour correct. After sitting down and reading though the instruction enclosed within the kit. It became apparent that this cleaner would strip any loose pigment off and also the top coat of the leather. It also mentioned that sanding the surface to improve durability and aid the colorant a informal key.
After the leather cleaner.
Drivers arm rest.


















Drivers lower seat bolster.


















Lower back drivers side.









Driver back Bolster.









Passengers seat bolster.


















Passenger Head rest.









I them proceeded to rub over lightly with very fine Scotch block. The leather cording was not touched just the larger flat panels. The first coat has to be applied thinly and worked into the leather. Left to dry for approx 30 minutes before a further coat are applied. This coat was used to build up the surface coat to a more uniformed height. Where the last coat was then applied with an air brush to give a more uniform finish. The heat gun was used in between coats to speed up drying times also.
Some action shots of the colorant being applied.








































































I returned to the leather cording once the driver's side bolster dried.



























Drivers back bolster.


















Drivers Seat back Scratches.



























Arm rest.









Passenger head rest.


















Completed areas after air brushing and applying the kits protectorate. To seal in the colour ans save dye transfer.
Seat bolster drivers side



























Drivers seat









Drivers back bolster


















Drivers seat back.









Drivers arm rest.



























Passengers cord repair.


















Head rest.









All fully assemble and interior detail completed. After shots.






















































In the mean time young Steven carried on removing any over spray present on the glass, chrome work, and exterior surfaces. He then cleansed the paint with luso and it was left to out gas there. Wheels where sealed with 1000p and tyres dressed with Rd50. The car is due back in over the coming weeks to get full paint correction and the hood re coloured and protected.
Some after shots of the exterior.













































]












































Head lining once dry.




































Thanks for taking the time to read over this post. All comments ell and always appreciated.
Gordon.​


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Cant believe the interior was in such bad condition, Nice work though looks like new.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

a nice string to have on your bow- top work :thumb:

the leather painting looks akin to touching up scratches on paintwork- great skill.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely work on the interior, improved it greatly


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking work Gordon, enjoyable read of a very detailed write up:thumb:


----------



## iani (Apr 25, 2011)

Very impressive Gordon, amazing how much work was needed on a relatively new Bentley.

Ian


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Smashing work their guys


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow very impressive leather work there gordon, Looked excellent on completion :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Great to see something different did all the marks come out with just steam on seat belts, great work on the leather :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Really enjoyed that write up Gordon

Top job squire


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Great work, what a shocking interior on such an expensive car. Beggars belief


----------



## nr111 (Mar 24, 2010)

Why not just take it back to Bentley under warranty? Even out of warranty I'm sure they'd be curious to know why the leather has failed so early.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever Gordon :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great write up, got some marks on my head liner be interested in a breakdown of the process followed. Looked simply like a steam on and soiling wiped of with MF, can it really be that simple :lol: Cheers


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic Gordon, you an an artist!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Fantastic work as always gordon , bet the owner is over the moon


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

Very impressive.

This thread has stirred up alot of idea's and motivation to do more !!!!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Sheesh.....it's not many times I actually read and fully follow every detail you have written - I'm more of a skipping to the pictures man...lol

Had you ever used that stuff before for leather repair ?....my nuts would've been dropping reading about what you had to do. I thought I had it bad when I bought my motor and used a leather re-colouring balm, but what you had to do makes mine look amazing simple now 

Top marks for the work you've done on that beauty mate :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is amazing work Gordon, such a massive improvement


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

BespokeCarCare said:


> Great to see something different did all the marks come out with just steam on seat belts, great work on the leather :thumb:


No M8 the seat belts especially the rear one did require a light misting of APC. Then the addition of steam helped in the process. It was caused on them all with the ali surround mounted on the seats, where the seat belt passes through.



simon town said:


> Great write up, got some marks on my head liner be interested in a breakdown of the process followed. Looked simply like a steam on and soiling wiped of with MF, can it really be that simple :lol: Cheers


Hi Simon.
The addition of steam, especially under high pressure. Breaks the bond between the grim and the headlining. I had a cloth with some apc on it and where required used this. By wiping over the effected area. Prior to the steam. It was a combination of dry steam and in some case wet. This can be adjusted on the machine, with the output control.



Kriminal said:


> Sheesh.....it's not many times I actually read and fully follow every detail you have written - I'm more of a skipping to the pictures man...lol
> 
> Had you ever used that stuff before for leather repair ?....my nuts would've been dropping reading about what you had to do. I thought I had it bad when I bought my motor and used a leather re-colouring balm, but what you had to do makes mine look amazing simple now
> 
> Top marks for the work you've done on that beauty mate :thumb:


No I had not used this kit prior and to say I was initially apprehensive would be an understatement. :lol: Especially as I could not comment on the swatch that was sent away to be matched. Was it totally cleaned prior???
After the first discrete test section carried out under the rear seat. I felt more at ease and settled down to carry out the rest of the effected areas. Dont get me wrong sanding leather is not something. I was comfortable doing. :lol: The kit was not ideal if I had to be totally honest. If found the colourant dried extremely quickly and getting the finish uniformal was the main problem. Wiping after 5 to 10 second, cause the colourant to bobble and round up. It was more designed I personally feel for deeper defects of cracking. Due to its high build and rubbery nature once drying started. Very elastic. More of a problem on the larger bolster panels, than the deep marks.
Hence the need to finish with a spray coat before the upper protectant was added.

Thanks for all the wonderful comments also. They are much appreciated as ever.
Gordon.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Top work there


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Gordon. In THAT case, you've definitely got bigger nuts than me :lol:

To use something you've never used before, AND doing it on a car like that, takes some balls mate.....especially the sanding part, imo. That would've scared the 'you know what' out of me. <eeek>


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> Thanks for the reply Gordon. In THAT case, you've definitely got bigger nuts than me :lol:
> 
> To use something you've never used before, AND doing it on a car like that, takes some balls mate.....especially the sanding part, imo. That would've scared the 'you know what' out of me. <eeek>


Between you and me.
It was not the most pleasurable experience I have had while detailing. But once the test are was carried out successfully under the rear seat. I was happy to carry one.

I did have to get my good lady thou to insert her little finger up my rear end to re-leave the sensation once home lol

Gordon

 was


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work Gordon - I can only echo Krim's comments.

What's the condition of the paint like - difficult to see with the car being white


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

carlosshane1477 said:


> I agree with him... take it back to the Bentley.. or rather take a look at some of the Bentley repair questions they asking about it.


Unfortunately that is between the owner and the dealer to enter into negotiations and I was not privy to that conversation. Although I do believe it happened. But due to the nature of the damage. Was turned down.

Si cat comment any further.



cheekeemonkey said:


> Great work Gordon - I can only echo Krim's comments.
> 
> What's the condition of the paint like - difficult to see with the car being white


The car has just had a full respray. Again due to a sealing going under the soft top. Which cause all manner of problems with the ECU, which got wet. In all honesty the paint work left a lot to be desired with pigtails and buffer trails. But I am sure this will be delt with shorty. The re spray was carried out. By a close business contact of the owner and they frequently contract work to each other in there lines of work.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very good work indeed ..

Now I recognise these floor matts. What my wash pads are made from..


----------

